
How to Raise a Genius: Lessons from a 45-Year Study of Supersmart Children - rem1313
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-to-raise-a-genius-lessons-from-a-45-year-study-of-supersmart-children/
======
CarolineW
Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12443629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12443629)

